
Helvetica Is Now an Encryption Device - harel
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90167210/helvetica-is-now-an-encryption-device
======
schoen
> You read that right. Fonts have been transformed into encryption tools.

But a lower-tech form of this method based on the same idea is over four
hundred years old, and literally also uses contrasting font forms to convey
information secretly within a text document.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon%27s_cipher](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon%27s_cipher)

